# Sycamores jump to #18 in FCS Week 12 Top 25 Poll



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta start somewhere, right? They have 4 MVC teams in the Top 25, 3 in the Top 10. Nine of the 10 MVFC teams received a vote including your Sycamores. Only South Dakota didn't receive a vote. A chip and a chair... thanks for the singular vote of confidence, Ace.

1. Eastern Washington Eagles (82)    12-3    3,589    3
*2. North Dakota State Bison (62)    15-0    3,540    1*
3. Southeastern Louisiana Lions (2)    11-3    3,300    6
4. New Hampshire Wildcats (1)    10-5    3,090    5
5. Montana Grizzlies    10-3    2,817    8
6. Jacksonville State Gamecocks    11-4    2,634    10
7. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers    12-3    2,461    7
8. McNeese State Cowboys    10-3    2,277    11
*9. Northern Iowa Panthers    7-5    2,197    NR*
*10. South Dakota State Jackrabbits    9-5    2,154    13*
11. Fordham Rams    12-2    2,139    9
12. Villanova Wildcats    6-5    2,072    NR
13. Towson Tigers    13-3    1,999    2
14. Chattanooga Mocs    8-4    1,647    23
15. Tennessee State Tigers    10-4    1,448    17
16. Eastern Illinois Panthers    12-2    1,375    4
17. Sam Houston State Bearkats    9-5    1,345    14
18. Montana State Bobcats    7-5    1,170    20
19. William & Mary Tribe    7-5    1,151    NR
20. Richmond Spiders    6-6    963    NR
21. Furman Paladins    8-6    802    22
22. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    10-3    475    16
23. Northern Arizona Lumberjacks    9-3    429    15
*24. Youngstown State Penguins    8-4    405    18*
25. Maine Black Bears    10-3    330    12

Others receiving votes: *Southern Illinois 305*, Liberty 223, South Carolina State 219, Delaware 213, Wofford 186, James Madison 180, Samford 142, Cal Poly 112, Southern Utah 100, Princeton 81, Charleston Southern 53, Harvard 43, Central Arkansas 36, Alcorn State 34, Lehigh 25, Gardner-Webb 22, Sacred Heart 14, Lafayette 13, Southern 12, North Carolina A&T 7, Northwestern State 6, *Illinois State 6*, Alabama State 6, *Western Illinois 5*, *Missouri State 5*, Penn 5, Sacramento State 4, Eastern Kentucky 2, Stony Brook 2, Prairie View A&M 2, San Diego 1, *Indiana State 1*, Duquesne 1

http://www.sportsnetwork.com/merge/...network&page=cfoot2/misc/tsn-div-1aa-poll.htm


----------



## bent20

And with that one vote we get to look down on South Dakota. Sucks to be you, Coyotes! Hahahaha.


----------



## Bluethunder

What is more surprising, the fact that we got one vote, or the fact that Western Illinois got FIVE!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Week 2 Top 25 Poll - *Still has 4 MVFC teams in Top 25 with NDSU leapfrogging Eastern Washington. Sycamores still have 1 vote.

*1. North Dakota State (93)	1-0	3830	2*
2. Eastern Washington (63)	2-0	3804	1
3. Southeastern Louisiana	1-0	3553	3
4. Montana	0-1	3064	5
5. Coastal Carolina	1-0	3028	7
6. New Hampshire	0-1	2998	4
7. McNeese State	0-0	2661	8
*8. Northern Iowa	0-1	2634	9*
9. Jacksonville State	0-1	2580	6
10. Villanova	0-1	2488	12
11. Fordham	1-0	2423	11
*12. South Dakota State	0-1	2242	10*
13. Chattanooga	0-1	1793	14
14. Tennessee State	1-0	1701	15
15. Sam Houston State	1-1	1484	17
16. Eastern Illinois	0-1	1402	16
17. Richmond	1-0	1323	20
18. Bethune-Cookman	1-0	1109	22
19. Furman	1-0	1004	21
20. Montana State	0-1	965	18
21. William & Mary	0-1	945	19
22. Towson	0-1	829	13
*23. Youngstown State	0-1	540	24*
24. Maine	1-0	469	25
25. Northern Arizona	0-1	352	23


Others receiving votes: *Southern Illinois 323*, South Carolina State 176, Liberty 141, Central Arkansas 126, Central Connecticut State 107, Wofford 94, Princeton 64, Samford 62, Cal Poly 54, Delaware 44, Harvard 42, James Madison 37, Southern Utah 37, Charleston Southern 23, Gardner-Webb 19, *Missouri State 15*, Alcorn State 13, Sacred Heart 12, North Carolina A&T 12, Stephen F. Austin 11, Southern 10, Alabama State 9, *Illinois State 9*, Eastern Kentucky 8, Lehigh 7, Southeast Missouri State 7, *Western Illinois 6*, Duquesne 3, Bryant 2, Norfolk State 2, San Diego 1, Sacramento State 1, *Indiana State 1*, Murray State 1.


----------



## bent20

Funny thing about NDSU is that they sort of do the opposite of what the big schools do. Instead of an FBS team scheduling an FCS opponent to beat up on, NDSU schedules weak FBS opponents to beat up on. It works though, so can't blame them and it's not like we do better against the weak FBS teams we play.


----------



## tjbison

bent20 said:


> Funny thing about NDSU is that they sort of do the opposite of what the big schools do. Instead of an FBS team scheduling an FCS opponent to beat up on, NDSU schedules weak FBS opponents to beat up on. It works though, so can't blame them and it's not like we do better against the weak FBS teams we play.



Kansas St was not a weak FBS opponent, Central Michigan in 2007 was defending MAC champion and went on to beat Purdue in a bowl game that year we pounded them 44-14

all the others yes poor, but still we are 5-2 against the BCS or P5 conferences and 3-1 against the others


----------



## bent20

I wasn't meaning to be critical. It's actually quite smart. At the FCS level you just need an FBS win of any kind to benefit in the playoff race. It's not like you need style points to be considered for a bowl game.


----------



## niklz62

I give NDSU a little leeway on this.  i assume more goes into finding a money game than looking for a weak fbs opponent.  you also never know from year to year who will be good.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I give NDSU ALL the credit in the world. They lose 25 plus Seniors and their head coach, and still are the pride of the FCS. Iowa State is no different than any other middle of the pack team in the B1G or PAC 12 and NDSU was one of the TWO teams from the FCS that won against BCS teams. Don't we wish!  I still use the story though of who was the last team to beat the Bison.


----------



## bent20

I wouldn't say Iowa State is middle of the pack. They're feisty, but usually the doormat of the Big 12, which has a lot of bottom feeders these days. Again, not saying we'd beat them, just noting that it's smart to play weaker FBS/Power 5 opponents if you can as an FCS schools. Better chance to win and you get just as much of a benefit.


----------



## the johnner

For what it's worth: preseason F P I rank for Iowa State in ESPN the Magazine-#62. Today's FP I ranking for Iowa State per the big 12 power rankings-#97.


----------



## bent20

Iowa State is also 1-3 against the MVC in recent years, which is probably as telling as anything. Their one win coming by a single point. Their results:

2014: 34-14 loss to NDSU
2013: 28-20 loss to UNI
2011: 20-19 win over UNI
2009: 34-17 loss to NDSU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Week 3 Top 25 Poll - Now 5 MVFC teams in Top 25 and other 5 are receiving votes. Sycamores now at 51 votes.

1. North Dakota State Bison (146)  3-0 4010 1 *
2. Eastern Washington Eagles (15)  2-1 3865 2 
3. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 2-1 3458 3 
4. Montana Grizzlies 2-1 3406 4 
5. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 3-0 3225 5 
6. McNeese State Cowboys 1-1 3117 6 
7. New Hampshire Wildcats 1-1 3075 7 
8. Villanova Wildcats 1-1 2986 8 
9. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 1-1 2751 9 
*10. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 2-1 2585 11 
11. Northern Iowa Panthers 0-2 2222 10 *
12. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 2-0 1861 13 
13. William & Mary Tribe 2-1 1712 16 
14. Montana State Bobcats 2-1 1684 17 
15. Chattanooga Mocs 1-2 1624 14 
*16. Southern Illinois Salukis 3-0 1590 20 *
17. Richmond Spiders 2-1 1581 18 
18. Fordham Rams 2-1 1323 19 
*19. Youngstown State Penguins 2-1 1129 21 *
20. Tennessee State Tigers 2-1 827 22 
21. Furman Paladins 2-1 759 12 
22. Northern Arizona Lumberjacks 2-1 720 24 
23. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 3-0 547 NR 
24. Liberty Flames 2-1 377 NR 
25. Sam Houston State Bearkats 1-3 241 15 

Others receiving votes: Bryant 181, Delaware 172, *Illinois State 171*, Towson 136, Wofford 97, Maine 93, Albany 89, Samford 81, Princeton 81, James Madison 54, *Indiana State 51, Missouri State 46*, Presbyterian 43, Eastern Illinois 39, Harvard 38, Charleston Southern 35, Central Arkansas 33, North Carolina A&T 33, Sacred Heart 29, Mercer 20, Lehigh 19, South Carolina State 18, Alcorn State 18, Alabama State 16, Southern Utah 14, Gardner-Webb 8, *Western Illinois 8*, Abilene Christian 7, Butler 5, Stephen F. Austin 4, Sacramento State 4, Western Carolina 2, Cal Poly 2, *South Dakota 2*, Texas Southern 1

http://www.sportsnetwork.com/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=cfoot2/misc/cfoot225poll.aspx


----------



## new sycamore fan

I see Liberty is now in the top 25.  I think the bye week will be good, to let the shine wear off and be able to get back to business.  In my mind, the Liberty game is the biggest game of the year (ha, to this point anyway).  The team will have to be at the top of their game to come out with a win, and then maybe we would sneak into the rankings.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bye week and we picked up 10 votes. MVFC now has 3 of the Top 10 teams and Illinois State is now ranked giving the league 6 teams in the Top 25.

*1. North Dakota State Bison (150)  4-0 3966 1 *
2. Eastern Washington Eagles (9)  3-1 3819 2 
3. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 4-0 3405 5 
4. New Hampshire Wildcats 2-1 3292 7 
5. McNeese State Cowboys 1-1 3207 6 
6. Villanova Wildcats 2-1 3180 8 
7. Montana Grizzlies 2-2 3008 4 
8. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 2-1 2825 9 
*9. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 3-1 2710 10 
10. Northern Iowa Panthers 1-2 2350 11 *
11. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 2-2 2323 3 
12. William & Mary Tribe 3-1 2008 13 
13. Montana State Bobcats 2-2 1739 14 
14. Chattanooga Mocs 1-2 1619 15 
15. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 2-1 1539 12 
16. Fordham Rams 3-1 1502 18 
*17. Southern Illinois Salukis 3-1 1500 16 
18. Youngstown State Penguins 3-1 1383 19 *
19. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 4-0 1186 23 
20. Richmond Spiders 2-2 1124 17 
21. Tennessee State Tigers 3-1 906 20 
22. Liberty Flames 3-1 739 24 
*23. Illinois State Redbirds 2-0 291 NR *
24. Albany Great Danes 3-0 269 NR 
25. Delaware Blue Hens 2-1 181 NR 

Others receiving votes: Sam Houston State 161, Northern Arizona 145, Towson 137, Furman 136, Samford 118, *Missouri State 116*, Southeast Missouri State 73, James Madison 65, *Indiana State 61*, Charleston Southern 60, Harvard 55, Bryant 55, Alabama State 46, North Carolina A&T 42, Alcorn State 36, Eastern Illinois 35, South Carolina State 33, *South Dakota 27*, Maine 25, Presbyterian 23, Wofford 19, Northwestern State 18, Bucknell 18, Sacramento State 17, Gardner-Webb 17, San Diego 14, Abilene Christian 13, Texas Southern 10, Tennessee Tech 8, Princeton 6, *Western Illinois 4*, Stephen F. Austin 3, Cal Poly 2, Sacred Heart 2, Central Arkansas 2, Western Carolina 1, Lamar 1


----------



## Sly Fox

You'll notice the Flames bumped up a couple of notches.  Still amazed that people continue to vote for Sam & Furple.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State made it into the Coaches Poll at #24. So that is 7 MVFC teams in the coaches.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I really don't get Tennessee State--did you see their score against Tennessee Tech??


----------



## GuardShock

new sycamore fan said:


> I really don't get Tennessee State--did you see their score against Tennessee Tech??




Wow, neither scored after the first quarter..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you exploded the rankings based on those receiving votes, we're currently ranked 34th in FCS.

26 Sam Houston State 161
27 Northern Arizona 145
28 Towson 137
29 Furman 136
30 Samford 118
31 Missouri State 116
32 Southeast Missouri State 73
33 James Madison 65
34 Indiana State 61
35 Charleston Southern 60
36 Harvard 55, Bryant 55
38 Alabama State 46
39 North Carolina A&T 42
40 Alcorn State 36
41 Eastern Illinois 35
42 South Carolina State 33
43 South Dakota 27
44 Maine 25
45 Presbyterian 23
46 Wofford 19
47 Northwestern State 18, Bucknell 18
49 Sacramento State 17, Gardner-Webb 17
51 San Diego 14
52 Abilene Christian 13
53 Texas Southern 10
54 Tennessee Tech 8
55 Princeton 6
56 Western Illinois 4
57 Stephen F. Austin 3
58 Cal Poly 2, Sacred Heart 2, Central Arkansas 2
61 Western Carolina 1, Lamar 1


----------



## SYCAMORE FB DAD

*Sports Network Top 25: Indiana State is Ranked!*

http://www.sportsnetwork.com/merge/...iters/infcshuddle/archive/haley_9_29_2014.htm

From the depths ISU Football has risen to the ranked! I am very proud of this team! and I knew they belong there and Higher! Keep the dream alive, and the tempo! Don't let up, we're behind you guys... all the way!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1. North Dakota State Bison (153)  4-0 4017 1 *
2. Eastern Washington Eagles (8)  4-1 3865 2 
3. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 5-0 3501 3 
4. New Hampshire Wildcats 3-1 3408 4 
5. McNeese State Cowboys 2-1 3274 5 
6. Villanova Wildcats 3-1 3249 6 
7. Montana Grizzlies 3-2 3000 7 
8. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 3-1 2888 8 
*9. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 3-1 2710 9 
10. Northern Iowa Panthers 2-2 2489 10 *
11. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 3-2 2308 11 
12. William & Mary Tribe 4-1 1999 12 
13. Montana State Bobcats 3-2 1902 13 
14. Chattanooga Mocs 2-2 1661 14 
*15. Southern Illinois Salukis 4-1 1615 17 *
16. Fordham Rams 4-1 1614 16 
17. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 3-1 1479 15 
*18. Youngstown State Penguins 3-1 1351 18 *
19. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 4-0 1222 19 
20. Richmond Spiders 2-2 1066 20 
21. Tennessee State Tigers 4-1 858 21 
*22. Illinois State Redbirds 3-0 600 23 *
23. Albany Great Danes 4-0 453 24 
24. Delaware Blue Hens 3-1 343 25 
*25. Indiana State Sycamores 3-1 270 NR *

Others receiving votes: *Missouri State 147*, Charleston Southern 146, Northern Arizona 142, Sam Houston State 105, Southeast Missouri State 72, Liberty 62, North Carolina A&T 61, Alabama State 57, Harvard 50, Alcorn State 40, Yale 39, Samford 25, Maine 24, Northwestern State 22, *South Dakota 20*, Furman 20, Eastern Illinois 19, Towson 17, Bucknell 16, Presbyterian 15, South Carolina State 13, Saint Francis-PA 11, Bryant 10, Abilene Christian 9, Wofford 9, Western Carolina 8, Tennessee Tech 5, James Madison 4, Jacksonville 4, Sacred Heart 3, San Diego 3, Central Arkansas 2, Lafayette 2, Stephen F. Austin 1


----------



## new sycamore fan

How can Tennessee Tech possibly receive 5 votes (and WIU not receive any???).  Tennessee State ranked 21st after beating Tennessee Tech by 3???  Which MVFC team beat Northern Arizona?  Montana still in the top 10, even though South Dakota probably should have beaten them??  The TSN rankings are just slightly questionable.


----------



## BrokerZ

new sycamore fan said:


> How can Tennessee Tech possibly receive 5 votes (and WIU not receive any???).  Tennessee State ranked 21st after beating Tennessee Tech by 3???  Which MVFC team beat Northern Arizona?  Montana still in the top 10, even though South Dakota probably should have beaten them??  The TSN rankings are just slightly questionable.



I think these will even out once the conference schedules get underway.  There are a lot of teams that have played a lot of different FBS/FCS combinations where it's hard to gauge where each team really is compared to another.  Also, some are still living off of their "name," which is the same in FBS.  One thing remains certain not matter what: the MVFC is the toughest conference in FCS.


----------



## ISUCC

30th in the new coaches poll

http://www.sfgate.com/sports/article/FCS-Coaches-Poll-5788437.php


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> 30th in the new coaches poll
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/sports/article/FCS-Coaches-Poll-5788437.php



looks like the coaches did even less research


----------



## Sycamore Proud

A few of the posters on the Liberity board pelieve that the Flames were highly overated and our wins over the Flames and BSU are highly overate.  In fact one of them said ISU will not win another game this season.  We may not win them all but, we will not lose them all.


----------



## GuardShock

I bet if you read before the ISU game they were talking about how they would stomp us and how their teams was fantastic. lol


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm not getting all the hate.  We've looked pretty darn good this season.  We have a defense that has stymied our opposition, turning their "strengths" into weaknesses.  Our offense is improving by the week, and is picking apart what were (before playing us) very staunch defenses.  But somehow, after playing us, these teams all really sucked, and so do we.  I don't get it.  We aren't going to go 8-0 in the conference, but even if we could go 4-4, in the MVFC, that's an accomplishment!  We are a good, and getting better, football team!

And, don't forget, we're young.  We might suck for several years, too...:einstein:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

No hate here.  I found their observations both houmous and pathetic at the same time.  I anticipated someone to pickup on the post and have some jun with it.  Haurdshock didn't disappoint me at all.


----------



## GuardShock

Sycamore Proud said:


> No hate here.  I found their observations both houmous and pathetic at the same time.  I anticipated someone to pickup on the post and have some jun with it.  Haurdshock didn't disappoint me at all.



I got you!:thumbsup:


----------



## ISUCC

you know what Sycamore Proud, EVERY team we beat this year is gonna say the EXACT same thing, that their team was overrated, and our wins over them, BSU, Liberty, etc... are overrated. All we can do is keep on winning and #ProveIt. When you lose to a team that was 1-11 the previous year, fan bases will melt down. 



Sycamore Proud said:


> A few of the posters on the Liberity board pelieve that the Flames were highly overated and our wins over the Flames and BSU are highly overate.  In fact one of them said ISU will not win another game this season.  We may not win them all but, we will not lose them all.


----------



## GuardShock

ISUCC said:


> * When you lose to a team that was 1-11 the previous year, fan bases will melt down.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You all know we've done the same thing.. lol


----------



## ISUCC

totally agree guard, I am just as guilty as everyone else! ha! 



GuardShock said:


> ISUCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> * When you lose to a team that was 1-11 the previous year, fan bases will melt down.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You all know we've done the same thing.. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, Northern Iowa and South Dakota State dropped like rocks. *

1. North Dakota State Bison (153)  5-0 3897 1 *
2. Eastern Washington Eagles (3)  5-1 3725 2 
3. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 6-0 3413 3 
4. New Hampshire Wildcats 4-1 3355 4 
5. McNeese State Cowboys 3-1 3212 5 
6. Villanova Wildcats 4-1 3186 6 
7. Montana Grizzlies 4-2 2870 7 
8. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 4-1 2866 8 
9. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 4-2 2411 11 
10. William & Mary Tribe 4-1 2141 12 
11. Montana State Bobcats 4-2 1974 13 
*12. Southern Illinois Salukis 5-1 1954 15 *
13. Chattanooga Mocs 3-2 1776 14 
14. Fordham Rams 5-1 1684 16 
*15. Illinois State Redbirds 4-0 1570 22 
16. Youngstown State Penguins 4-1 1485 18 *
17. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 5-0 1396 19 
18. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 4-1 1393 17 
*19. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 3-2 1248 9 *
*20. Indiana State Sycamores 4-1 1175 25 
21. Northern Iowa Panthers 2-3 1095 10 *
22. Richmond Spiders 3-2 1048 20 
23. Southeast Missouri State Redhawks 4-2 397 NR 
24. Charleston Southern Buccaneers 5-0 325 NR 
25. Tennessee State Tigers 4-2 158 21 

Others receiving votes: Alcorn State 137, Harvard 115, Albany 109, Sam Houston State 98, Sacred Heart 65, *Missouri State 63*, Yale 53, South Carolina State 37, Delaware 34, Maine 32, Samford 27, Bryant 25, Liberty 20, Presbyterian 16, Jacksonville 15, Northern Arizona 15, Eastern Illinois 13, Towson 11, Furman 10, Central Arkansas 9, Wofford 9, James Madison 8, San Diego 6, *Western Illinois 5*, Alabama State 5, Northwestern State 3, Stony Brook 2, Princeton 1, Dayton 1, Cal Poly 1, Bucknell 1


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Underdog again this Saturday.  Oh well, PROVE IT!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wonder if we'll actually make it into the coaches' poll this week?  I'm gonna say we're 25 _at best_.  UNI will still be ranked ahead of us.  Gotta love the coaches.

Incidentally, we're #15 in the AGS poll...


----------



## new sycamore fan

Illinois State is way too low in the current poll, and we should be somewhere around 15.  Eastern Washington loses their QB for 3-5 weeks--don't know what their schedule looks like, but they've been barely winning some shootouts, so it could get dicey for them.


----------



## ISUCC

I think it's ok for us to be ranked low, let's the players think they're being cheated and hopefully will motivate them to go out and kick the redbirds butts this weekend!


----------



## mohoops247

ISUCC said:


> I think it's ok for us to be ranked low, let's the players think they're being cheated and hopefully will motivate them to go out and kick the redbirds butts this weekend!



Agreed. Still leaves them with a chip on their shoulder and the mentality to prove they are worthy of being ranked higher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Funny statement over on AGS, in reference to the coaches poll, we were called "The Rodney Dangerfield of FCS."  Love it!


----------



## tjbison

the hell with the polls guys, prove it on the field not paper.  we have played every game since 2011 with a bullseye on our backs, you guys have a chance to sneak up on some teams, play the game and don't worry about awards.

I can tell you one thing, look at NDSU not 1 player is a clear top in the nation at their position, why?... because they play as a family, for wins not personal awards or rankings it's a culture here always has been always will be, the top guy at a position loves to rotate with the 2 or 3 it's awesome to see.

get your fans pumped, let everyone know this conference is better than the B1G for good games, get fans buying into a culture, support the team

good luck with the redturds this week


----------



## Bluethunder

Remind me to punch my friend in the back of the head this weekend for having his wedding on Homecoming weekend at State.  Would have loved to have made it to the bball scrimmage, followed by some tailgating and going in and watching the game.   Sigh.


----------



## bent20

I didn't get the impression anyone here cares that much about the polls. I think we realize they're largely subjective and inconsequential. We have a confident team with more talent than people recognized. We just need to enjoy the ride as fans. Those of us on this board already do all we can to build interest, but wins and more national and regional press will help.


----------



## GuardShock

bent20 said:


> I didn't get the impression anyone here cares that much about the polls. I think we realize they're largely subjective and inconsequential. We have a confident team with more talent than people recognized. We just need to enjoy the ride as fans. Those of us on this board already do all we can to build interest, but wins and more national and regional press will help.



You're right. We expected maybe 4-5 wins ALL YEAR!! Now we're at 4-1. Any win from here on out is bonus for me. Thanks Mike Sanford. Keep up the good work. I'd like us to go 4-3 in the next 7 games. I think that's doable.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Remind me to punch my friend in the back of the head this weekend for having his wedding on Homecoming weekend at State.  Would have loved to have made it to the bball scrimmage, followed by some tailgating and going in and watching the game.   Sigh.



That is borderline loss of friendship worthy.


----------



## niklz62

2 things, how many game do we win with just a little luck in the health dept.  id say 5 if we didnt lose to TTU maybe 4 since we did?

where would we be ranked now if that (your wins guess) was right.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> 2 things, how many game do we win with just a little luck in the health dept.  id say 5 if we didnt lose to TTU maybe 4 since we did?
> 
> where would we be ranked now if that (your wins guess) was right.



Are we talking last year? 2. We beat USD and Western Illinois with Perish. 

I think the other games remain with the same outcomes because of how many defenders we had out. Had we had all of them as well, especially Larry King, I think we also win vs Tennessee Tech, vs Purdue and the SIU game is a pickem.

We lost so many guys to injury last year it was insane. I also think without that, we may not have had the 4-1 start this year as it threw a lot of youngsters into the fire and got them some live snaps.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

How far do we drop? Any guesses?


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> How far do we drop? Any guesses?



I think we should move up 1 spot but I could see us dropping 1-2 spots. Youngstown lost to Western, that should put them behind all the mvfc top 25. I think our performance vs Ilst should jump us over SDSU. 

But I think I have already put in more effort than the dip $hits who actually vote


----------



## new sycamore fan

I'm sure we will drop out of the top 25 and UNI and SDSU will be in the top 25.  Our players better buckle it up this week--NDSU will be loaded for bear trying to erase the last loss.


----------



## TreeTop

new sycamore fan said:


> Our players better buckle it up this week--NDSU will be loaded for bear trying to erase the last loss.



And if I'm not mistaken, wasn't that last loss we gave them, their only loss in the past three years?


----------



## ISUCC

definitely out of the top 25, although we're still a top 15 team I believe. I do think with a healthy Perish we have a good chance to win Saturday. Still in disbelief about trying a squib kick vs. ILS when we had that game won.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

#17in the AGS poll.  The one that is fairly accurate.  Not like the dung heaps from TSN and the coaches...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And it's out. We only dropped 2 spots to #22.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1. North Dakota State Bison (156)  6-0 3996 1 *
2. Eastern Washington Eagles (4)  6-1 3817 2 
3. New Hampshire Wildcats 5-1 3514 4 
4. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 7-0 3510 3 
5. Villanova Wildcats 5-1 3369 6 
6. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 5-1 3077 8 
7. Montana Grizzlies 4-2 3047 7 
8. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 5-2 2710 9 
9. Montana State Bobcats 5-2 2424 11 
*10. Illinois State Redbirds 5-0 2224 15 *
11. McNeese State Cowboys 3-2 2141 5 
12. Fordham Rams 6-1 2106 14 
13. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 6-0 1861 17 
*14. Southern Illinois Salukis 5-2 1749 12 *
15. William & Mary Tribe 4-2 1673 10 
16. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 5-1 1600 18 
17. Chattanooga Mocs 3-3 1492 13 
*18. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 4-2 1457 19 *
19. Richmond Spiders 4-2 1279 22 
*20. Northern Iowa Panthers 3-3 1174 21 
21. Youngstown State Penguins 4-2 796 16 
22. Indiana State Sycamores 4-2 788 20 *
23. Charleston Southern Buccaneers 5-1 541 24 
24. Sam Houston State Bearkats 3-3 444 NR 
25. Harvard Crimson 4-0 315 NR 

Others receiving votes: Sacred Heart 163, Delaware 138, Tennessee State 87, Southeeast MIssouri State 81, Liberty 54, Albany 35, Samford 33, Bryant 29, *Missouri State 25*, Central Arkansas 25, Western Carolina 21, Dartmouth 21, Northern Arizona 18, Jacksonville 18, Alcorn State 17, Bucknell 15, Grambling State 15, *Western Illinois 13*, Furman 12, James Madison 10, Presbyterian 9, Yale 7, South Carolina State 6, North Carolina A&T 6, Texas Southern 5, Wofford 5, Stephen F. Austin 4, Towson 3, Northwestern State 3, Alabama State 2, Stony Brook 1, Duquesne 1, Colgate 1, Cal Poly 1


----------



## new sycamore fan

But we're still behind UNI, who we beat, and SDSU, who got lambasted by Illinois State.  Rodney Dangerfield, indeed!  Although WIU also has a case for the Rodney Dangerfield award with their showings against NDSU and Youngstown State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1.    North Dakota State Bison (152)    7-0    3848    1*
2.    Eastern Washington Eagles (2)    7-1    3676    2
3.    New Hampshire Wildcats    5-1    3402    3
4.    Coastal Carolina Chanticleers    7-0    3353    4
5.    Villanova Wildcats    6-1    3304    5
6.    Jacksonville State Gamecocks    5-1    2996    6
7.    Montana Grizzlies    5-2    2941    7
8.    Southeastern Louisiana Lions    6-2    2683    8
*9.    Illinois State Redbirds    6-0    2448    10*
10.    Montana State Bobcats    6-2    2432    9
11.    McNeese State Cowboys    4-2    2181    11
12.    Fordham Rams    6-1    2129    12
*13.    South Dakota State Jackrabbits    5-2    1759    18*
14.    Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    6-1    1733    16
15.    Chattanooga Mocs    4-3    1584    17
16.    Richmond Spiders    5-2    1558    19
*17.    Youngstown State Penguins    5-2    1492    21*
18.    William & Mary Tribe    4-3    1191    15
19.    Eastern Kentucky Colonels    6-1    1097    13
*20.    Southern Illinois Salukis    5-3    1014    14*
21.    Harvard Crimson    5-0    711    25
*22.    Indiana State Sycamores    4-3    563    22*
*23.    Northern Iowa Panthers    3-4    402    20*
24.    Sacred Heart Pioneers    6-1    390    NR
25.    Albany Great Danes    5-2    221    NR

Others receiving votes: Bryant 119, Charleston Southern 114, Liberty 113, *Missouri State 87*, Western Carolina 56, Sam Houston State 40, Northwestern State 40, Grambling State 37, Dartmouth 30, James Madison 29, Wofford 22, Alcorn State 22, Delaware 21, Central Arkansas 21, Bucknell 21, North Carolina A&T 21, Jacksonville 20, Stephen F. Austin 14, Tennessee State 14, *Western Illinois 13*, Presbyterian 13, Northern Arizona 12, Cal Poly 11, Yale 10, Southeast Missouri State 10, Furman 9, South Carolina State 8, Samford 7, Idaho State 3, Monmouth 3, Duquesne 1, Lamar 1


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> *1.    North Dakota State Bison (152)    7-0    3848    1*
> 2.    Eastern Washington Eagles (2)    7-1    3676    2
> 3.    New Hampshire Wildcats    5-1    3402    3
> 4.    Coastal Carolina Chanticleers    7-0    3353    4
> 5.    Villanova Wildcats    6-1    3304    5
> 6.    Jacksonville State Gamecocks    5-1    2996    6
> 7.    Montana Grizzlies    5-2    2941    7
> 8.    Southeastern Louisiana Lions    6-2    2683    8
> *9.    Illinois State Redbirds    6-0    2448    10*
> 10.    Montana State Bobcats    6-2    2432    9
> 11.    McNeese State Cowboys    4-2    2181    11
> 12.    Fordham Rams    6-1    2129    12
> *13.    South Dakota State Jackrabbits    5-2    1759    18*
> 14.    Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    6-1    1733    16
> 15.    Chattanooga Mocs    4-3    1584    17
> 16.    Richmond Spiders    5-2    1558    19
> *17.    Youngstown State Penguins    5-2    1492    21*
> 18.    William & Mary Tribe    4-3    1191    15
> 19.    Eastern Kentucky Colonels    6-1    1097    13
> *20.    Southern Illinois Salukis    5-3    1014    14*
> 21.    Harvard Crimson    5-0    711    25
> *22.    Indiana State Sycamores    4-3    563    22*
> *23.    Northern Iowa Panthers    3-4    402    20*
> 24.    Sacred Heart Pioneers    6-1    390    NR
> 25.    Albany Great Danes    5-2    221    NR
> 
> Others receiving votes: Bryant 119, Charleston Southern 114, Liberty 113, *Missouri State 87*, Western Carolina 56, Sam Houston State 40, Northwestern State 40, Grambling State 37, Dartmouth 30, James Madison 29, Wofford 22, Alcorn State 22, Delaware 21, Central Arkansas 21, Bucknell 21, North Carolina A&T 21, Jacksonville 20, Stephen F. Austin 14, Tennessee State 14, *Western Illinois 13*, Presbyterian 13, Northern Arizona 12, Cal Poly 11, Yale 10, Southeast Missouri State 10, Furman 9, South Carolina State 8, Samford 7, Idaho State 3, Monmouth 3, Duquesne 1, Lamar 1



Seems reasonable, ILSt getting no respect still.  It has SEMO getting votes even though EIU beat them so bad ESPN Scorecenter app nearly ran my battery down updating me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Remain In FCS Top 25 For Fourth Consecutive Week*






The Indiana State Sycamores are nationally-ranked for the fourth consecutive week as they prepare to travel to Southern Illinois for their eighth game of the season.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Yeah, we'll move up a spot or two, SIU will drop 15.  Typical...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here is how the Top 25 fared. Green is a win, Red is a loss, Orange means game is in progress and losing

*1. North Dakota State Bison (152) 7-0 3848 1 - Beat South Dakota 47-7
2. Eastern Washington Eagles (2) 7-1 3676 2 - Lost to Northern Arizona 28-27
3. New Hampshire Wildcats 5-1 3402 3 - Beat Stony Brook 28-20
4. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 7-0 3353 4 - Beat Charleston Southern 43-22
5. Villanova Wildcats 6-1 3304 5 - Beat Morgan State 48-28
6. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 5-1 2996 6 - Beat Tennessee Tech 49-3
7. Montana Grizzlies 5-2 2941 7 - Lost to Cal Poly 41-21 
8. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 6-2 2683 8 - Lost to SF Austin 27-17
9. Illinois State Redbirds 6-0 2448 10 - Beat Missouri State 21-7
10. Montana State Bobcats 6-2 2432 9 - BYE
11. McNeese State Cowboys 4-2 2181 11 - Beat Incarnate Word 41-21
12. Fordham Rams 6-1 2129 12 - Beat Lehigh 48-27
13. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 5-2 1759 18 - Lost to #17 Youngstown State 30-27
14. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 6-1 1733 16 - Lost to South Carolina State 20-14
15. Chattanooga Mocs 4-3 1584 17 - Beat Mercer 38-31
16. Richmond Spiders 5-2 1558 19 - Beat Elon 30-10
17. Youngstown State Penguins 5-2 1492 21 - Beat #13 South Dakota State 30-27
18. William & Mary Tribe 4-3 1191 15 - Beat Delaware 31-17
19. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 6-1 1097 13 - Beat SE Missouri State 33-21
20. Southern Illinois Salukis 5-3 1014 14 - Lost to #22 Indiana State 41-26
21. Harvard Crimson 5-0 711 25 - Beat Princeton 49-7
22. Indiana State Sycamores 4-3 563 22 - Beat #20 Southern Illinois 41-26
23. Northern Iowa Panthers 3-4 402 20 - Beat Western Illinois 27-13
24. Sacred Heart Pioneers 6-1 390 NR - Lost to St Francis 30-27
25. Albany Great Danes 5-2 221 NR - Beat Colgate 24-17*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cal Poly punches in another TD. Now up 34-14 with 9 minutes left in the game.

Montana answers. 34-21 with 6:30 left.

I think it's over. Cal Poly scores another TD and is up 41-21 with 1:30 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Cal Poly punches in another TD. Now up 34-14 with 9 minutes left in the game.
> 
> Montana answers. 34-21 with 6:30 left.
> 
> I think it's over. Cal Poly scores another TD and is up 41-21 with 1:30 left.



It's over. 41-21 Cal Poly.

In the Top 25, only 2 teams beat Top 25 teams this week. Both MVFC teams and one of them is us.


----------



## GuardShock

If we don't end up ahead of SIU and Northern Iowa I'm about to me mad..


----------



## new sycamore fan

Probably will move ahead of SIU, but UNI bias will likely keep us behind them.  We win out and the polls and playoffs take care of themselves.


----------



## ISUCC

#14 on AGS

http://www.anygivensaturday.com/showthread.php?163070-AGS-Poll-Results-Week-9-2014


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1. North Dakota State Bison (157)  8-0 3925 1 
*2. New Hampshire Wildcats 6-1 3616 3 
3. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 8-0 3582 4 
4. Villanova Wildcats 7-1 3516 5 
5. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 6-1 3254 6 
6. Eastern Washington Eagles 7-2 2996 2 
*7. Illinois State Redbirds 7-0 2924 9 *
8. Montana State Bobcats 6-2 2708 10 
9. McNeese State Cowboys 5-2 2534 11 
10. Fordham Rams 7-1 2433 12 
*11. Youngstown State Penguins 6-2 2058 17 *
12. Montana Grizzlies 5-3 2025 7 
13. Richmond Spiders 6-2 1986 16 
14. Chattanooga Mocs 5-3 1848 15 
15. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 6-3 1758 8 
16. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 7-1 1472 19 
17. William & Mary Tribe 5-3 1453 18 
*18. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 5-3 1160 13 
19. Indiana State Sycamores 5-3 1044 22 *
20. Harvard Crimson 6-0 887 21 
21. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 6-2 738 14 
*22. Northern Iowa Panthers 4-4 504 23 *
23. Albany Great Danes 6-2 393 25 
24. Stephen F. Austin Lumberjacks 6-2 320 NR 
25. Bryant Bulldogs 6-1 249 NR 

Others receiving votes: *Southern Illinois 247*, Northern Arizona 245, Cal Poly 203, Liberty 191, Western Carolina 160, James Madison 58, North Carolina A&T 54, Sam Houston State 53, South Carolina State 51, Central Arkansas 47, Dartmouth 44, Alcorn State 33, Bucknell 32, Grambling State 31, Jacksonville 29, Sacred Heart 26, Charleston Southern 23, Presbyterian 20, *Missouri State 16*, Idaho State 16, Wofford 13, Eastern Illinois 8, Samford 7, Yale 6, Lamar 4, Delaware 4, Duquesne 1


----------



## new sycamore fan

OK, how many of us would have thought this team would be ranked in the top 20 after week 8?  I think the most optimistic were stretching for a 5-win season.  Now, how many would be disappointed with 7 wins?  Me for one!


----------



## treeman

I personally feel that we are top 15 worthy, but we will get there if we just win. our SOS is as tough as you can get and our losses are all very respectable (power 5 team, NDSU, and a last second loss to another undefeated team WITHOUT our starting QB (who should be in consideration for all-mvc)). I'd love to see out of the 124 FCS teams where we were "ranked" at the beginning of the year, i'm guessing somewhere between 90-110.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


>


.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1. North Dakota State Bison (157) 8-0 - Beat #18 South Dakota State (5-3) 37-17*
*2. New Hampshire Wildcats 6-1 - Beat #23 Albany (6-2) 49-24*
*3. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers 8-0 - Beat Gardner Webb (4-4) 38-14  *
*4. Villanova Wildcats 7-1 - Lost to #13 Richmond (6-2) 10-9*
*5. Jacksonville State Gamecocks 6-1 - Beat Austin Peay (1-7) 56-0*
*6. Eastern Washington Eagles 7-2 - Beat North Dakota (3-5) 54-3*
*7. Illinois State Redbirds 7-0 - Lost to #22 Northern Iowa (4-4) 42-28*
*8. Montana State Bobcats 6-2 - Lost to Cal Poly (5-3) 35-27*
*9. McNeese State Cowboys 5-2 - Beat Northwestern State (4-4) 35-28 *
*10. Fordham Rams 7-1 - Beat Colgate (4-4) 37-13*
*11. Youngstown State Penguins 6-2 - Beat South Dakota (2-6) 28-17 *
*12. Montana Grizzlies 5-3 - Beat Sacramento State (4-4) 31-13*
*13. Richmond Spiders 6-2  - Beat #4 Villanova (7-1) 10-9*
*14. Chattanooga Mocs 5-3  - Beat Western Carolina (6-2) 51-0*
*15. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 6-3  - BYE*
*16. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 7-1 - Beat Tennessee State (4-5) 56-42*
*17. William & Mary Tribe 5-3  - Lost to James Madison (5-3) 31-24*
*18. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 5-3  - Lost to #1 North Dakota State (8-0) 37-17*
*19. Indiana State Sycamores 5-3  - Beat Missouri State (4-4) 20-18*
*20. Harvard Crimson 6-0 - Beat Darmouth (5-1) 23-12*
*21. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 6-2  - Beat NC Central (4-4) 34-20*
*22. Northern Iowa Panthers 4-4 - Beat #7 Illinois State (7-0) 42-28*
*23. Albany Great Danes 6-2  - Lost to #2 New Hampshire (6-1) 49-24*
*24. Stephen F. Austin Lumberjacks 6-2  - Lost to Sam Houston State (4-4) 42-28*
*25. Bryant Bulldogs 6-1 - Beat Central Connecticut (2-6) 31-3

*So it looks like the Sycamores are set to jump at least 2 spots up to 17th.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Montana State scores to knot the game at 14 with Cal Poly.


----------



## mohoops247

So looking like we probably don't much up much. Should move up 2 though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

but Northern Iowa will jump over us for beating ILS because they're Northern Iowa, just watch


----------



## mohoops247

ISUCC said:


> but Northern Iowa will jump over us for beating ILS because they're Northern Iowa, just watch



Haha no doubt. I forgot about that! Haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Carl Poly just picked off Montana State. They're gonna hold on for a 35-27 win.


----------



## ISUCC

up to 17 in the sports network poll, and surprisingly UNI didn't jump over us, I figured they would because, well, they're UNI

http://sportsnetwork.com/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=cfoot2/misc/cfoot225poll.aspx


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1.    North Dakota State Bison (164)    9-0    4100    1*
2.    New Hampshire Wildcats    7-1    3858    2
3.    Coastal Carolina Chanticleers    9-0    3796    3
4.    Jacksonville State Gamecocks    7-1    3584    5
5.    Eastern Washington Eagles    8-2    3389    6
6.    McNeese State Cowboys    6-2    2965    9
7.    Villanova Wildcats    7-2    2883    4
8.    Richmond Spiders    7-2    2839    13
9.    Fordham Rams    8-1    2786    10
*10.    Youngstown State Penguins    7-2    2504    11*
11.    Montana Grizzlies    6-3    2271    12
*12.    Illinois State Redbirds    7-1    2242    7*
13.    Chattanooga Mocs    6-3    2078    13
14.    Southeastern Louisiana Lions    6-3    1863    15
15.    Montana State Bobcats    6-3    1803    8
16.    Eastern Kentucky Colonels    8-1    1801    16
*17.    Indiana State Sycamores    6-3    1334    19*
18.    Harvard Crimson    7-0    1129    20
*19.    Northern Iowa Panthers    5-4    1088    22*
20.    Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    7-2    905    21
21.    Cal Poly Mustangs    6-3    783    NR
*22.    South Dakota State Jackrabbits    5-4    658    18*
23.    Bryant Bulldogs    7-1    495    25
24.    William & Mary Tribe    5-4    391    17
25.    Northern Arizona Lumberjacks    6-3    322    NR

Others receiving votes: James Madison 290, Liberty 279, *Southern Illinois 167*, Sam Houston State 115, Albany 104, North Carolina A&T 74, Bucknell 68, South Carolina State 55, Grambling State 53, Idaho State 44, Stephen F. Austin 42, Alcorn State 38, Yale 23, Western Carolina 20, Samford 10, Sacred Heart 9, Wofford 9, Lamar 9, *Missouri State 7*, Jacksonville 6, Charleston Southern 5, Southeast Missouri State 3, Delaware 3


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> *1.    North Dakota State Bison (164)    9-0    4100    1*
> 2.    New Hampshire Wildcats    7-1    3858    2
> 3.    Coastal Carolina Chanticleers    9-0    3796    3
> 4.    Jacksonville State Gamecocks    7-1    3584    5
> 5.    Eastern Washington Eagles    8-2    3389    6
> 6.    McNeese State Cowboys    6-2    2965    9
> 7.    Villanova Wildcats    7-2    2883    4
> 8.    Richmond Spiders    7-2    2839    13
> 9.    Fordham Rams    8-1    2786    10
> *10.    Youngstown State Penguins    7-2    2504    11*
> 11.    Montana Grizzlies    6-3    2271    12
> *12.    Illinois State Redbirds    7-1    2242    7*
> 13.    Chattanooga Mocs    6-3    2078    13
> 14.    Southeastern Louisiana Lions    6-3    1863    15
> 15.    Montana State Bobcats    6-3    1803    8
> 16.    Eastern Kentucky Colonels    8-1    1801    16
> *17.    Indiana State Sycamores    6-3    1334    19*
> 18.    Harvard Crimson    7-0    1129    20
> *19.    Northern Iowa Panthers    5-4    1088    22*
> 20.    Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    7-2    905    21
> 21.    Cal Poly Mustangs    6-3    783    NR
> *22.    South Dakota State Jackrabbits    5-4    658    18*
> 23.    Bryant Bulldogs    7-1    495    25
> 24.    William & Mary Tribe    5-4    391    17
> 25.    Northern Arizona Lumberjacks    6-3    322    NR
> 
> Others receiving votes: James Madison 290, Liberty 279, *Southern Illinois 167*, Sam Houston State 115, Albany 104, North Carolina A&T 74, Bucknell 68, South Carolina State 55, Grambling State 53, Idaho State 44, Stephen F. Austin 42, Alcorn State 38, Yale 23, Western Carolina 20, Samford 10, Sacred Heart 9, Wofford 9, Lamar 9, *Missouri State 7*, Jacksonville 6, Charleston Southern 5, Southeast Missouri State 3, Delaware 3



E Kentucky was beat by Tennessee Tech and Tennessee St put up 42 on them.  These are feats we could easily do. And by "we" i mean all of us, no actual current players.
Harvard is there because someone sent out copies of a "rites of autumn" dvd and they are all feeling nostalgic
I think Illinois St and YSU should be flip flopped


----------



## Bluethunder

One prediction that I saw regarding the playoffs had us playing a first round game at Eastern Kentucky.  Based on what I have seen of their defense,  I could live with that.


----------



## niklz62

EIU dominated them in the 1st half, then blew the lead then fumbled with their possession when they needed a FG to go to 2OT.

Id like them at home


----------



## new sycamore fan

Illinois State fell way too far, and now Cal Poly has moved ahead of SDSU, which mauled them earlier in the season.  The Montana schools are still showing the bias from past seasons' performance, even though one of them barely scraped a win against South Dakota.  UNI is a dangerous team now, and would be more so if they had a QB.  The late season performances are going to be so key to who makes the playoff field--not that this is anything new, but maybe a little more so this season with some of the conference races still up for grabs and the likelihood that a few not-so-deserving teams make the field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1.    New Hampshire Wildcats (70)    8-1    3800    2
2.    Coastal Carolina Chanticleers (55)    10-0    3747    3
3.    Jacksonville State Gamecocks (13)    8-1    3547    4
*4.    North Dakota State Bison (19)    9-1    3483    1*
5.    Eastern Washington Eagles    9-2    3366    5
6.    Villanova Wildcats    8-2    3070    7
7.    Fordham Rams    9-1    2792    9
*8.    Illinois State Redbirds    8-1    2743    12*
9.    Chattanooga Mocs    7-3    2411    13
10.    Southeastern Louisiana Lions    7-3    2159    14
*11.    Northern Iowa Panthers    6-4    2121    19*
12.    Montana State Bobcats    7-3    2055    15
13.    McNeese State Cowboys    6-3    1836    6
14.    Richmond Spiders    7-3    1811    8
*15.    Youngstown State Penguins    7-3    1757    10*
16.    Montana Grizzlies    6-4    1542    11
17.    Harvard Crimson    8-0    1307    18
18.    Eastern Kentucky Colonels    8-2    1142    16
*19.    South Dakota State Jackrabbits    6-4    1135    22*
20.    Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    8-2    1077    20
21.    Bryant Bulldogs    8-1    620    23
22.    Northern Arizona Lumberjacks    7-3    522    25
*23.    Indiana State Sycamores    6-4    517    17*
24.    William & Mary Tribe    6-4    438    25
25.    James Madison Dukes    7-3    355    NR

Others receiving votes: Liberty 305, Idaho State 281, Stephen F. Austin 257, *Southern Illinois 171*, Sam Houston State 153, Cal Poly 142, North Carolina A&T 111, Grambling State 71, South Carolina State 50, Alcorn State 37, Yale 31, Bucknell 25, Albany 9, Samford 8, Sacred Heart 5, Wofford 4, Jacksonville 3, Western Carolina 3, Lamar 3, Eastern Illinois 2, *Missouri State 1*


----------



## mohoops247

Wow UNI up to #11 at 6-4! Guess that's what beating #1 will do. And ISUr.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## IndyTreeFan

Yeah, we'll move up to 22nd...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*1. New Hampshire Wildcats (70) 8-1 - Beat Delaware (6-4) 43-14*
*2. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers (55) 10-0 - Beat Monmouth (5-4) 52-21*
*3. Jacksonville State Gamecocks (13) 8-1 - beat Eastern Illinois (5-5) 27-20*
*4. North Dakota State Bison (19) 9-1 - Beat Missouri State (4-6) 45-10*
*5. Eastern Washington Eagles 9-2 - BYE*
6. Villanova Wildcats 8-2 - Leads Albany (6-4) 28-10 at halftime
*7. Fordham Rams 9-1 - Beat Georgetown (2-7) 52-7*
*8. Illinois State Redbirds 8-1 - Beat South Dakota (2-8) 45-28*
*9. Chattanooga Mocs 7-3 - Beat Tennessee Tech (4-6) 38-17*
*10. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 7-3 - beat McNeese State (6-3) 28-9*
*11. Northern Iowa Panthers 6-4 - Beat Southern Illinois (6-4) 40-21*
*12. Montana State Bobcats 7-3 - beat Idaho State (7-3) 44-39*
*13. McNeese State Cowboys 6-3 - lost to #10 SE Louisiana (7-3) 28-9*
*14. Richmond Spiders 7-3 - Lost to #25 James Madison (7-3) 55-20*
*15. Youngstown State Penguins 7-3 - Lost to #23 Indiana State (6-4) 27-24*
*16. Montana Grizzlies 6-4 - Beat Southern Utah (2-8) 35-17*
*17. Harvard Crimson 8-0 - Beat Penn (1-7) 34-24*
*18. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 8-2 - Beat Murray State (3-7) 43-36*
*19. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 6-4 - Beat Western Illinois (4-6) 59-24*
*20. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 8-2 - Lost to Hampton (2-8) 40-35*
*21. Bryant Bulldogs 8-1 - Lost to Sacred Heart (8-2) 14-7*
*22. Northern Arizona Lumberjacks 7-3 - Lost to North Dakota (3-7) 30-28*
*23. Indiana State Sycamores 6-4 - Beat #15 Youngstown State (7-3) 27-24*
*24. William & Mary Tribe 6-4 - Beat Towson (4-6) 37-14*
*25. James Madison Dukes 7-3 - Beat #14 Richmond (7-3) 55-20*


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> 1. New Hampshire Wildcats (70) 8-1 -
> 2. Coastal Carolina Chanticleers (55) 10-0 -
> 3. Jacksonville State Gamecocks (13) 8-1 -
> *4. North Dakota State Bison (19) 9-1 - Beat Missouri State (4-6) 45-10*
> 5. Eastern Washington Eagles 9-2 -
> 6. Villanova Wildcats 8-2 -
> *7. Fordham Rams 9-1 - Beat Georgetown (2-7) 52-7*
> *8. Illinois State Redbirds 8-1 - Beat South Dakota (2-8) 45-28*
> *9. Chattanooga Mocs 7-3 - Beat Tennessee Tech (4-6) 38-17*
> 10. Southeastern Louisiana Lions 7-3 -
> 11. Northern Iowa Panthers 6-4 -
> 12. Montana State Bobcats 7-3 -
> 13. McNeese State Cowboys 6-3 -
> *14. Richmond Spiders 7-3 - Lost to #25 James Madison (7-3) 55-20*
> *15. Youngstown State Penguins 7-3 - Lost to #23 Indiana State (6-4) 27-24*
> 16. Montana Grizzlies 6-4 -
> *17. Harvard Crimson 8-0 - Beat Penn (1-7) 34-24*
> *18. Eastern Kentucky Colonels 8-2 - Beat Murray State (3-7) 43-36*
> 19. South Dakota State Jackrabbits 6-4 -
> *20. Bethune-Cookman Wildcats 8-2 - Lost to Hampton (2-8) 40-35*
> *21. Bryant Bulldogs 8-1 - Lost to Sacred Heart (8-2) 14-7*
> *22. Northern Arizona Lumberjacks 7-3 - Lost to North Dakota (3-7) 30-28*
> *23. Indiana State Sycamores 6-4 - Beat #15 Youngstown State (7-3) 27-24*
> *24. William & Mary Tribe 6-4 - Beat Towson (4-6) 37-14*
> *25. James Madison Dukes 7-3 - Beat #14 Richmond (7-3) 55-20*



Just watch.  We'll get jumped by James Madison.


----------



## TreeTop

How many games have we won over ranked teams this year?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> How many games have we won over ranked teams this year?


Four I believe. Liberty, UNI, YSU and SIU. Two of them on the road.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Four I believe. Liberty, UNI, YSU and SIU. Two of them on the road.



Wow.


----------



## GuardShock

I think we'll end up around 19th. Not too shabby.


----------



## niklz62

I think we kind of got boned. SDSU was underrated due to playing without their QB for a while. I doubt we lose that had he not been there.


----------



## niklz62

Harvard should not even be there

EKU isn't top 25 either


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Harvard should not even be there
> 
> EKU isn't top 25 either



Since Harvard and the Ivy League doesn't participate in the playoffs, I don't think they should be included in the rankings.


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> Harvard should not even be there
> 
> EKU isn't top 25 either



Interesting thing about the Ivy League. Three of their eight teams might be the three worst in all of FCS football - Penn, Cornell and Columbia.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Interesting thing about the Ivy League. Three of their eight teams might be the three worst in all of FCS football - Penn, Cornell and Columbia.


And their top three would likely lose to Western Illinois by three plus touchdowns.


----------



## ISUCC

we are #18 in both polls this week


----------



## JamesHat

*FCS Top 25 **Polls *
NCAA Coaches #18
TSN #18
AGS #16


----------



## ISUCC

we are at 18 in both polls, 16 at AGS



JamesHat said:


> *FCS Top 25 **Polls *
> NCAA Coaches #18
> TSN #23
> AGS #16


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1.    New Hampshire Wildcats (74)    9-1    3879    1
2.    Coastal Carolina Chanticleers (56)    11-0    3802    2
*3.    North Dakota State Bison (20)    10-1    3606    4*
4.    Jacksonville State Gamecocks (10)    9-1    3581    3
5.    Eastern Washington Eagles    9-2    3381    5
6.    Villanova Wildcats    9-2    3137    6
7.    Fordham Rams    10-1    2905    7
*8.    Illinois State Redbirds    9-1    2865    8*
9.    Chattanooga Mocs    8-3    2598    9
10.    Southeastern Louisiana Lions    8-3    2466    10
*11.    Northern Iowa Panthers    7-4    2404    11*
12.    Montana State Bobcats    8-3    2289    12
13.    Montana Grizzlies    7-4    1886    16
14.    Eastern Kentucky Colonels    9-2    1675    18
15.    Harvard Crimson    9-0    1597    17
*16.    South Dakota State Jackrabbits    7-4    1489    19*
17.    James Madison Dukes    8-3    1300    25
*18.    Indiana State Sycamores    7-4    1257    23*
19.    McNeese State Cowboys    6-4    1062    13
*20.    Youngstown State Penguins    7-4    998    15*
21.    Richmond Spiders    7-4    932    14
22.    William & Mary Tribe    7-4    743    24
23.    Sam Houston State Bearkats    7-4    403    NR
24.    North Carolina A&T Aggies    9-2    297    NR
25.    Bethune-Cookman Wildcats    8-3    268    20

Others receiving votes: Sacred Heart 200, Idaho State 153, Bryant 144, Alcorn State 118, Northern Arizona 104, Charleston Southern 93, Yale 51, *Southern Illinois 47*, Bucknell 34, Liberty 33, Cal Poly 32, Stephen F. Austin 27, North Carolina Central 24, Jackson State 23, Grambling State 21, Samford 16, San Diego 15, Dartmouth 12, Albany 10, Western Carolina 7, Southern 7, Jacksonville 5, Northwestern State 4


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Just watch.  We'll get jumped by James Madison.


Sure enough.


----------

